# DTG fulfilment masterlist?



## Future Factory (Jan 22, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has compiled a list of DTG printers but I am starting one just to find some options. Includes info below. Let me know if anyone has a list similar or good threads to check with options.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Oq4yD2TTo-w74mGMriYDqaIOHR74JV2NcTQ90voFV0/edit?usp=sharing 

Name	Website	Email	Phone	Location	Print Size	Cost Light Cost Dark	Garments Included	Blindship	Shipping Cost	Extra Fees


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There are many independent fulfillment services. It is doubtful if you will get pricing info from them as it is a competitive business. Some are are more expensive than the big boys, some are less. Price is not the only criteria in the mix, turn-around, quality, making the vendor look good, customer service, ability to adapt on the run, communication availability, quick correction for mistakes and possibly many other small matters that make a warmer more comfortable relationship between customer, vendor and supplier. 
It is like trying to compare the experience buying a lawnmower from Walmart and expecting quick serves on repair and purchasing from a small business that services what it sells and to whom your business is important.


----------



## Carefree2 (Aug 15, 2017)

> There are many independent fulfillment services. It is doubtful if you will get pricing info from them as it is a competitive business. Some are are more expensive than the big boys, some are less. Price is not the only criteria in the mix, turn-around, quality, making the vendor look good, customer service, ability to adapt on the run, communication availability, quick correction for mistakes and possibly many other small matters that make a warmer more comfortable relationship between customer, vendor and supplier.
> It is like trying to compare the experience buying a lawnmower from Walmart and expecting quick serves on repair and purchasing from a small business that services what it sells and to whom your business is important.


This is sooo true. For over a year now, I've been searching for that "good fit" and it's not easy to find. The "good fit" for me is a DTG printer and fulfillment service that takes pride in their work and has an appreciation for the costs that their customer has to incur to run a business as well. While I do believe that you pay for what you get, as a result, I won't buy or sell junk. It's not worth being in business if you have to decide between either cost or quality of workmanship. Unfortunately, I've yet to find that middle ground where I can get a quality product and still afford to stay in business. For me, you only get one chance to make a good impression. That applies to both sides of the equation. The bottom line is, we are all customers, but it is that end user that keeps us all fed. 

Btw, if anyone has some experience with a printer that takes pride in what he does, is not trying to retire early and is willing to foster a solid working relationship with their customers, please hit me up on pm and point me in the right direction. I will be eternally grateful.


----------



## DeadbeatDuds (Oct 20, 2017)

Man, I feel the pain. Been trying to compare printers myself for several months, just as many, many others have in posts on this forum. It would be nice to find a list (in one post) that compiled all known DTG/fulfillment printers and their ratings, but there are so many variables to consider. 
I actually typed out a long and detailed response to this post with my research so far but deleted it as it was sooooo long and I was not sure if it should have been its own post or kept as a response, as I'm new to the whole forums thing. I have it saved in a word doc just in case anyone wants to read it, someone just let me know what to do.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

A complete list is virtually impossible for a industry that is still growing along with the many variables. Start with the companies you have and work your way down till you find one that fits your business.


----------

